# Speck Fishing and Sightseeing on Lake Disston



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Saltwater runs in my veins but sometimes I like to try out some freshwater adventures. On this trip I went to Lake Disston which is designated a Florida "Outstanding Water." One of the reasons the lake is in such good shape is that there is only 1 primitive public dirt ramp that you have to back down a dirt road for about a 1/4 of a mile (there is not enough room to turn your trailer around at the ramp). Once you get on the lake you are rewarded with a cypress lined shoreline and very few houses on this 1800 acre lake. My other favorite hobby is eating and there is a great fish camp restaurant located about 10 minutes from the lake to cap off your day with.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm currently working on a home on Lake Disston. located on the south bank. It has a dock. I can confirm the pristine condition of this untouched lake. The downside is there are lots of mudfish and gar. But yes the speck fishing is great and if you dont mind catching the mudfish the bass bite is good as well.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

"Gordon Johnson: I'm currently working on a home on Lake Disston. located on the south bank. It has a dock. I can confirm the pristine condition of this untouched lake. The downside is there are lots of mudfish and gar. But yes the speck fishing is great and if you dont mind catching the mudfish the bass bite is good as well."

Did not have any problems with the mud fish. I threw a torpedo bait and some crank baits for bass but did not have any luck. What do you recommend for bass on this lake? Thanks.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

I did well with top water dog walkin in the summer. And pulling a frog through the weeds on the south side.


----------

